# FIFA World Cup 2022



## spkutano (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## spkutano (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## spkutano (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## spkutano (Nov 18, 2022)

*Qatar vs Ecuador Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

Qatar:
Al-Sheeb; Miguel, Al-Wari, Salman, Hassan, Ahmed; Hatem, Boudiaf; Al-Haydos; Ali, Afif

Ecuador:
Dominguez; Preciado, Torres, Hincapie, Estupinan; Gruezo, Caicedo, Cifuentes; Plata, Valencia, Ibarra

Host nation Qatar will face Ecuador in the opening match of the World Cup 2022. Netherlands and Senegal are big favorites for the first two spots in Group A, however Qatar should not be underestimated. Usually the hosts have big support from their fans, and it is not impossible to upset the favorites. Of course, some referee's help isn't unknown in the history of tournaments. It won't be easy, but they will do everything to avoid becoming only the second hosts to be eliminated after the group stage. As You probably know, South Africa are the only hosts that failed to reach the knockout phase in 2010. Coach Felix Sanchez Bas is feeling some pressure as the fans expectations are not realistic. They are dreaming about big success, particularly after they won the last four friendlies against Guatemala, Honduras, Panama and most recently Albania. The atmosphere in the national team is very good, while the players confidence is high. Most of the players are ready, but striker Ahmed Alaaeldin is rated as doubtful. He came off in the 26th minute against Albania last week with an unspecified injury. His absence is not a big handicap as he wasn't expected to start anyway.

As I wrote above, the Netherlands and Senegal are expected to finish on the top-two positions of the group, but Ecuador showed they are good team during the qualifications. Ecuador have scored 27 goals, their highest-ever goals tally during a single qualification campaign. It is interesting to be mentioned they had the youngest average starting eleven in CONMEBOL with 25 years and 334 days. This fact could be a tricky one as the experience sometime provide as pivotal. Coach Gustavo Alfaro composed a solid team full of young and talented players, but will be led by all-time best goalscorer Enner Valencia. The strong defense is a key for success. Not only they are unbeaten since June, but also kept the net untouched on the six matches they played. The opponents were not naive at all - Mexico, Nigeria, Cape Verde, Saudi Arabia, Japan and Iraq. Coach Alfaro also has one worry as Byron Castillo suffered an injury on the last friendly game. The 24-year-old defender has been left out of the 26-man squad, while Angelo Preciado or Robert Arboleda should deputize. Carlos Gruezo and Jeremy Sarmiento are rated as doubtful due to thigh and muscular injury.

*Qatar vs Ecuador Prediction:*

I expect Under 2.5 goals here. The World Cup opening match regulations have changed many times. Between 1974 and 2002, the defending Champions were involved in the first match. Since 2006, as the defending champions no longer qualify automatically, the opening matches involve the host nations. However, one thing is common for most of them - they are low scoring. Eight of the twelve games in that period have ended with Under 2.5 goals. There were some exception, like Germany against Costa Rica (4:2), Brazil versus Croatia (3:1) or Russia against Saudi Arabia (5:0), but Qatar are miles away from teams like Germany, Brazil and Russia. Furthermore, Ecuador are defensively oriented side, they haven't conceded a single goal on the last six matches they played. The odds are low, but I think no more than two goals will be scored.

*Qatar vs Ecuador Pick:* Under 2.5 goals @ 1.52 with Pinnacle


----------



## spkutano (Nov 20, 2022)

spkutano said:


> *Qatar vs Ecuador Pick:* Under 2.5 goals @ 1.52 with Pinnacle


0-2


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 20, 2022)

Hope the games get better. Today was a snore


----------



## mayertom (Nov 21, 2022)

If there is a bet, who will be the first national manager to be sacked. We already have a  winner.


----------



## spkutano (Nov 21, 2022)

*France vs Australia Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

France:
Lloris; Pavard, Upamecano, Konate, Lucas Hernandez; Tchouameni, Rabiot; Dembele, Griezmann, Mbappe; Giroud

Australia:
Ryan; Atkinson, Wright, Rowles, Behich; Hrustic, Mooy, Irvine; Leckie, Duke, Goodwin

The reigning World Champions France begin the defense of the title against Australia at the Al Janoub Stadium. It won't be easy, on contrary. Only Brazil did it so far in the history. But there were lot more different stories. Each of the past three champions - and four of the previous five – defending champions have been eliminated in the group stage. France should be extremely careful. They have been to more World Cup finals (three) than any other team since 1998, but the last time Les Bleus went into a World Cup as holders, they finished bottom of their group. There are some additional worries for coach Didier Deschamps - injuries. The last victim was the Ballon d'Or winner Karim Benzema who picked up a thigh issue on the first training since coming to Qatar. Deschamps is still thinking about his replacement. Previously he has been forced to swap Presnel Kimpembe and Christopher Nkunku out for Axel Disasi and Randal Kolo Muani respectively. At last, Manchester United defender Raphael Varane will probably miss out the opening match, but should be ready for the next games.

Australia secured a place at World Cup after beating Peru on penalties in an intercontinental play-off in Qatar. Manager Graham Arnold showed he is an excellent tactician. He made the crucial change ahead of penalty shootout. Goalkeeper Andrew Redmayne, who replaced Mat Ryan just before the penalties was the hero after saved Alex Valera's final kick. Redmayne's efforts ensured that Australia would be present at the World Cup again, but so far without any significant result. The Socceroos' best achievement is a Round-of-16 in 2006. What is a worrying fact is they haven't scored from open play since 2014 when Tim Cahill found the back of the net against the Netherlands. The current form isn't bad, Australia have five successive victories. One of them were against Peru, while the last two were friendlies against New Zealand in September. Winning 2:0 and 1:0 versus their neighbors should not be overrated. Arnold also has some injury concerns. Hibernian striker Martin Boyle is struggling with a knee problem and has been unable to train with the team. Arnold has to decide about Boyle, with Marco Tilio ready to deputize if necessary. Stoke City defender Harry Souttar has recovered from ACL surgery, but the lack of match practice could be a reason not to start here.
*
France vs Australia Prediction:*

Deschamps has lost Karim Benzema through injury and this is a big handicap. Imagine Senegal without Mane or Argentina without Messi, it will be a catastrophe. But France are used to play without Benzema at World Cups, he wasn't part of the squad in Russia 4 years ago. Les Blues have four top class forwards - Olivier Giroud, Antoine Griezmann, Kylian Mbappe and Ousmane Dembele. Each of them are able to make the difference in this game. Varane will also miss in defense, but Ibrahima Konate from Liverpool and Dayot Upamecano from Bayern Munich are excellent players. According to me, there is a class difference between France and Australia. Deschamps' men should win in handicap.

*France vs Australia Pick*: France -1.5 AH @ 1.89 with Pinnacle


----------



## spkutano (Nov 22, 2022)

*Germany vs Japan Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

Germany:
Neuer; Kehrer, Sule, Rudiger, Raum; Kimmich, Gundogan; Gnabry, Musiala, Sane; Muller

Japan:
Gonda; Sakai, Tomiyasu, Yoshida, Nagatomo; Shibasaki, Endo, Kamada; Ito, Asano, Minamino

The previous World Cup in Russia was the first one since 1950 (when they didn’t participate) that Germany failed to get past the first round. That was a big disappointment for the whole nation, something like a catastrophe. It is understandable, having on mind they reached at least the semi-finals in every other World Cup this century. Die Mannschaft responded well in the qualifications by becoming the first national team to secure their place in Qatar. The Germans have won 9 of the 10 matches in the group, but lost 2:1 to North Macedonia. It was a match that showed the vulnerability of Joachim Loew's side. The coach resigned after the Last-16 elimination to England in the recent European Championships, while Hansi Flick took the job. A poor record of just two wins from their last eight games surely impacted the players confidence, however they beat Oman 1:0 in a warm-up friendly last Wednesday. Flick will be missing Marco Reus, who suffered yet another injury. Striker Niclas Fullkrug is back from illness and the duo of Thomas Muller and Antonio Rudiger also returning to full training. Muller has returned to the national team and he will try to improve his record of 10 goals and six assists in 16 World Cup matches for Germany.

Japan have a difficult job against the former World Cup winners, however, Hajime Moriyasu’s men will not give up easily. They can take heart from the fact that the team tends to exceed expectations. At the 2018 World Cup, Japan advanced to the Round-of-16, but the group was much easier and contained Poland, Senegal and Colombia. The fans agree that a win against Costa Rica and then at least a draw with either Germany or Spain is the most realistic way forward. Japan currently have several players playing in Europe, but they have lacked leadership without the presence of former Keisuke Honda and Shinji Kagawa in attack. Japan have obtained convincing victories over South Korea and USA, but they will have to be more clinical in the World Cup if they want to advance to the knock-out phase. Takefusa Kubo and Takumi Minamino are between the most experienced names in the national team in that sense but they’ve yet to really perform when it matters. An attacking midfielder Kamada from Eintracht Frankfurt is the engine of the Japanese team and will arguably be their most important player in the World Cup. Most of the players are ready, including Karou Mitoma and Wataru Endo who overcame illness and a head injury respectively, but Sporting Lisbon midfielder Hidemasa Morita is doubtful with a calf injury. Arsenal's defender Takehiro Tomiyasu is also a doubt with a muscular problem but should be fine to play.

*Germany vs Japan Prediction:*

Germany could equal Brazil long-standing record of five World Cup titles should they go all the way in Qatar. I am sure the motivation will be at highest level. The quality is on their side, no doubt about that. I will suggest Germany's victory in handicap. If they win exactly with one goal, then Your stake will return back.
*
Germany vs Japan Pick:* Germany -1.0 AH @ 1.75 with Pinnacle


----------



## autobet_sporel (Nov 22, 2022)

You can fi the bet on twitter: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594975371208056832
*Argentina - Saudi Arabia*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.16

*Zhejiang Professional - Shanghai Port*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.20

*Shenzhen - Guangzhou FC*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.29

*Total odds: 1.79*


----------



## autobet_sporel (Nov 22, 2022)

*Argentina - Saudi Arabia*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.16

*Zhejiang Professional - Shanghai Port*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.20

*Shenzhen - Guangzhou FC*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.29

*Total odds: 1.79*

You can find the bet on twitter: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594975371208056832


----------



## autobet_sporel (Nov 22, 2022)

To moderators, I didn't intend to duplicate the same post. I thought that it was lost so I will pay more attention next time.


----------



## Bradd (Nov 22, 2022)

Argentina !! What a joke


----------



## spkutano (Nov 22, 2022)

*Belgium vs Canada Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

Belgium:
Courtois; Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Debast; Meunier, Tielemans, Witsel, Castagne; De Bruyne, Batshuayi, E Hazard

Canada:
Borjan; Laryea, Johnston, Steven Vitoria, K. Miller, Adekugbe; Buchanan, Hutchinson, Eustaquio; David, Larin

Belgium will face Canada at the Ahmad bin Ali Stadium on Wednesday. According to the experts, this World Cup represents the last opportunity for the 'Golden Generation' to win a major tournament. Four years ago they beat Brazil to reach the semifinals and ultimately finish third, their best-ever result. But the 2018 success set new benchmarks and expectations that the Belgians have failed to meet in the past four years. Disappointment followed disappointment as the Belgians crashed out of Euro 2020 in the quarter-finals and then struggled to impress in the Final Four of the Nations League a few months later. Belgium were beaten twice by heavyweight opposition: Italy and France. Last summer, the Netherlands handed Belgium another disappointment in the Nations League, winning home and away. It is clear Martinez's men are dominant against smaller nations, but when it really matters against the very best, they often lack a cutting edge. What is worse, two of their three key players are struggling. Eden Hazard has become a fringe figure at Real Madrid, never replaying the top form from his days with Chelsea. Romelu Lukaku, meanwhile, was injured in the last period and his fitness remains uncertain. That means Kevin De Bruyne must do the whole job alone.

Canada will try to secure one of the first two places, but Belgium, Croatia and the African powerhouse Morocco, are tough opponents. Nevertheless, coach John Herdman is doing a fantastic job and the players confidence is very high.  Most of them are young and inexperienced, but sometimes this could be an advantage. Even more as they will be hosts of the 2026 World Cup. The strong defense is pivotal for the success, they kept seven clean sheets during the final stage. Plus, they never conceded more than one goal, even some of the opponents were strong sides like Mexico and United States. But they are not in best form in the last period. Canada lost two of the last three matches in the CONCACAF qualifications - from Panama and Honduras. It is true that important strikers Jonathan David and Cyle Larin did not start in that game, but that shouldn't be excuse. Herdman has some additional issues as one of the key players Alphonso Davies suffered a hamstring injury with Bayern Munich two weeks ago and he will probably miss the opening match. The absence of Dedryck Boyata and Jason Denayer is also a big handicap.
*
Belgium vs Canada Prediction:*

Belgium are huge favorites in this match. Canada are something like debutantes at World Cup, their only previous finals appearance came in Mexico 1986. To be worse, they lost all three games without scoring. Of course, the Canadians will try to collect some point, but the group is very challenging on paper. I think Belgium will win as they still have player able to make a difference - Kevin De Bruyne.  Belgium should win in handicap.
*
Belgium vs Canada Pick:* Belgium -1.0 AH  @ 1.68 with Pinnacle


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 22, 2022)

Bradd said:


> Argentina !! What a joke


Yeah, a total shocker. no one could have predicted this.


----------



## mayertom (Nov 23, 2022)

Bradd said:


> Argentina !! What a joke


Qatar - Ecuador was a bait.  The real fixed match was this one.


----------



## autobet_sporel (Nov 23, 2022)

*Morocco - Croatia*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.45

*Spain - Costa Rica*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.20

*SC Dnipro-1 - FC Oleksandriya*
Total Goals: Over 1.5 @1.18

*Total odds: 2.01*

You can find the bet on twitter 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1595324708215554049


----------



## spkutano (Nov 23, 2022)

*Brazil vs Serbia Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

Brazil:
Alisson; Danilo, Thiago Silva, Marquinhos, Sandro; Casemiro, Paqueta; Raphinha, Neymar, Vinicius Jr; Richarlison

Serbia:
V. Milinkovic-Savic; Milenkovic, S. Mitrovic, Pavlovic; Zivkovic, Gudelj, S. Milinkovic-Savic, Kostic; Tadic; Vlahovic, Jovic

Five-time world champions Brazil face Serbia at the Lusail Stadium on Thursday. The two nations will renew the rivalry after played in the group stage four years ago, when South American side won 2:0. The Selecao are the only nation in World Cup history to have qualified for every tournament since the first edition back in 1930. Brazil were excellent during the CONMEBOL qualifications, finishing first with 45 points, more than ever before. The fans are dreaming about the title, however, 20 years have passed since Brazil last time won the trophy. Coach Tite is feeling a pressure, as well as the players. They are ranked number one in the world by FIFA and only the title is good enough. Tite has most of the players available, only three players - Antony, Bruno Guimaraes and Alex Telles - are recovering from minor problems. The key star Neymar is ready to impress, while Tottenham's Richarlison has just recovered from a calf strain. Tite has to decide between him and in-form Arsenal's Gabriel Jesus to lead the line. According to me, it’s a shame that Roberto Firmino and Gabriel were not included in the squad.

Serbia will be the first opponents to Brazil in Qatar. It is true that Tite's players are full of confidence after winning each of their last seven games by an aggregate score of 26:2, but Serbia are the worst possible opponents. Coached by charismatic Dragan Stojkovic - Piksi, they were not afraid when visited Portugal in the decisive match of the group. The Eagles won thanks to a late goal scored by Fulham striker Aleksandar Mitrovic and booked a ticket for Qatar, while Ronaldo and his teammates were forced to play two more games. Serbia are in solid form under Stojkovic, they secured promotion to League A of the UEFA Nations League earlier this year. It is important to mention Serbia had only two losses suffered in their last 16 games across all competitions. But Stojkovic has some injury issues as key striker Aleksandar Mitrovic has not fully recovered from an ankle injury and is expected to begin from the bench. Most probably Juventus' striker Dusan Vlahovic will lead the line. Stojkovic has to decide about goalkeeper's position, with Vanja Milinkovic-Savic, Marko Dmitrovic and Predrag Rajkovic all in good form in their clubs.
*
Brazil vs Serbia Prediction:*

Brazil are favorites in this match. According to their media, Tite will field a very attacking 4-1-4-1 formation. Serbia have lost seven of their nine World Cup matches in total, the most defeats by any European nation. But I think they will score here. Coach Stojkovic has good strikers - Mitrovic, Vlahovic, Jovic and Kostic. I think there will be goals on both sides.

*
Brazil vs Serbia Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 1.90 with Pinnacle


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 23, 2022)

spkutano said:


> View attachment 4597
> 
> *Brazil vs Serbia Preview:*
> 
> ...


Think this will be one of the better games we see, but I see Serbia win 0-2


----------



## spkutano (Nov 24, 2022)

Bettingsocks said:


> Think this will be one of the better games we see, but I see Serbia win 0-2



Why not, we already saw big surprises.


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

Betting Forum said:


> Yeah, a total shocker. no one could have predicted this.


Germany. My all time favorite  Damn my money's going to waste in this competition.


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

mayertom said:


> Qatar - Ecuador was a bait.  The real fixed match was this one.


Things are taking an unexpected turn. Hope it will all be fine at the second round


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 24, 2022)

Bradd said:


> Germany. My all time favorite  Damn my money's going to waste in this competition.


Only bet what you can afford to lose. I also don't think backing all favorites is good in the world cup. Now all teams are good. It's not like in the 80s and 90s when it was predictable.


----------



## Bradd (Nov 24, 2022)

Betting Forum said:


> Only bet what you can afford to lose. I also don't think backing all favorites is good in the world cup. Now all teams are good. It's not like in the 80s and 90s when it was predictable.


Thanks for the tip. It wasn't that big of a bet. But the outcome was so unexpected I nearly chocked. Any heads for the match Cameroon - Switzerland?


----------



## Betting Forum (Nov 24, 2022)

Bradd said:


> Thanks for the tip. It wasn't that big of a bet. But the outcome was so unexpected I nearly chocked. Any heads for the match Cameroon - Switzerland?


Well, too late now but I would have passed on that match. I am better in tennis betting.


----------



## Bettingsocks (Nov 25, 2022)

Do we have any predictions for tonights games?


----------



## monic70 (Nov 25, 2022)

Barcelona great Samuel Eto'o believes Kylian Mbappe is the player who will replace Lionel Messi and Cristiano Ronaldo, what do you guys say?


----------



## kgomezz (Nov 26, 2022)

Soccer is a strange game. Tiny ball, massive net…should be very, very easy to score points. And yet, sometimes a whole game goes by without a single goal. Stands to reason that the players just aren’t very good. #FIFAWorldCupQatar2022


----------



## spkutano (Nov 26, 2022)

*Belgium vs Morocco Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

Belgium:
Courtois; Alderweireld, Vertonghen, Dendoncker; Meunier, Onana, Witsel, Carrasco; De Bruyne, E. Hazard; Batshuayi

Morocco:
Bounou; Hakimi, Aguerd, Saiss, Mazraoui; Ounahi, Amrabat, Amallah; Ziyech, En-Nesyri, Boufal

Belgium will try to obtain another victory when they meet Group F rivals Morocco at Al Thumama Stadium. The Red Devils narrowly beat Canada in their opening match. However, the victory was all but deserved. The Canadians dominated large periods of this match, but were inefficient. To be worse, Alphonso Davies saw a first-half penalty saved by Belgium goalkeeper Thibaut Courtois. The Real Madrid No 1 also had to save well from Alistair Johnston. Canada were punished for the missed opportunities before the half-time when Michy Batshuayi collected Toby Alderweireld's long ball and fired a powerful left-foot finish past Milan Borjan. The second half was similar to the first - Jonathan David wasted a glorious headed chance to draw Canada level and Courtois also saved from Cyle Larin. At the end Belgium recorded the first victory. Coach Roberto Martinez could not be satisfied how his team played. In addition, he has some injury worries as striker Romelu Lukaku is facing a race against time to be involved. The 29-year-old is struggling with a hamstring injury. Michy Batshuayi is ready to deputize up front again. Lois Openda from Lens and Leandro Trossard from Brighton & Hove Albion are pushing for starting spots.

Morocco started the World Cup campaign with a goalless draw against Croatia at Al Bayt Stadium. One point against the runners-up from Russia four years ago could be evaluate as success. The opponents, now 12th in FIFA world rankings, dominated possession as expected, but failed to create some clear opportunity. Once again Morocco showed they are good side. Just to mention, the Africans have only lost two of their past 40 games across three years. However, most of those games were under different coach. Vahid Halilhodzic - who had dropped Hakim Ziyech and Noussair Mazraoui due to disagreements - was replaced by Walid Regragui before the World Cup. Many believe this is a handicap for Morocco, but the first match showed they are still good. They had a chance when Noussair Mazraoui followed in a deflected shot and saw a back-post header saved. PSG defender Achraf Hakimi also tested the Croatian defense, but keeper Dominik Livakovic dealt with his dipping, swerving 35-yard strike with ease. Overall, it was a match mainly played in the middle, with both national teams potentially wary of mistakes and damaging their chances of progressing to the knock-out stages. Regragui has most of his player ready, only Bayern Munich full-back Noussair Mazraoui is rated as doubtful after being stretchered off on Wednesday. Yahia Attiyat-Allah should deputize if required.

*Belgium vs Morocco Prediction:*

I think Belgium are closer to the victory. They weren't good against Canada, that's true. And yet they won. According to me, they couldn't be worse, only better. Most important, they have player able to make a difference in match like this - Kevin de Bruyne. Plus there are experienced names like Hazard, Batshuayi and Carrasco. It is simple, the quality is on the Belgian side.

*Belgium vs Morocco Pick: *Belgium to win @ 1.97 with Pinnacle


----------



## spkutano (Nov 27, 2022)

*Cameroon vs Serbia Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

Cameroon:
Onana; Fai, N'Koulou, Castelletto, Tolo; Anguissa, Ondoua, Hongla; Mbeumo, Choupo-Moting, Toko Ekambi

Serbia:
Vanja Milinkovic-Savic; Milenkovic, Veljkovic, Pavlovic; Zivkovic, Gudelj, Sergej Milinkovic-Savic, Mladenovic; Tadic; Vlahovic, Mitrovic

Cameroon and Serbia are in "must win" position ahead of the second round's match. Both national teams suffered defeats in the first round and whoever lose here go home. Cameroon lost 1:0 to Switzerland. Interesting to be mentioned, the lone goal was scored by Breel Embolo, a player born in Jaounde who later moved to Switzerland with his mother. He raised his arms up after scoring and refused to celebrate in honour of his home country. Embolo wrote after the match: "I’m very proud of my first World Cup goal, but it feels weird for me". But the fans were extremely angry. According to reports, Embolo’s parents’ home in Cameroon has been attacked by a group of irate football fans, as his father is still base in the country. However, coach Rigobert Song has different type of issues. Midfielder Olivier Ntcham has been ruled out of the remaining part of the tournament. Some changes are possible, but Bayern Munich striker Eric Maxim Choupo-Moting is likely to keep his place.

Serbia are also pointless after their opening match as they lost 2:0 to Brazil at Lusail Stadium on Thursday. Both goals were scored by the Tottenham striker Richarlison in the second half. That was the Serbians only a third defeat in their last 17 matches across all competitions, but definitely the most painful. Coach Dragan Stojkovic Piksi blamed the lack of fitness of his three star players Mitrovic, Vlahovic and Kostic. Nevertheless, he also admitted his team had lost to the better side. But the current situation is very complicated and the fans are afraid of repeating the history. Serbia failed to secure the knock-out phase on the three previous World Cup appearances since gaining independence. Worst of all, they have now lost 8 of their 10 World Cup matches. Many things will depend of the situation in medical department. Kostic is still rated as doubtful, while Vlahovic should be ready to start, as well as Mitrovic. Vanja Milinkovic-Savic should continue between the sticks, joining his older brother Sergej Milinkovic-Savic in the starting eleven.
*
Cameroon vs Serbia Prediction:*

Serbia are closer to the victory here. The Eagles were impressive during the qualifications when finished first in the group after beating Portugal in the last match. They also secured promotion to the A Division of Nations League. Stojkovic composed a good team and we shouldn't be too critical after the opening defeat. Brazil, together with France and Spain, are simply too strong. Cameroon are nowhere near Brazil.

*Cameroon vs Serbia Pick:* Serbia to win @ 1.73 with Pinnacle


----------

